# Vets at French Channel Ports (Out of Date)



## Zebedee

*Vets near the Channel Ports* (Authors = Various)

This dataset is out of date, but left here in case anyone prefers this format. It proved too onerous for Keith to maintain.

*New and updated data can be found here *  *>> Here <<* 

General thanks to a number of members who have submitted data - too many to thank personally in case I miss anybody! 

*Special thanks to Keith Chesterfield* who has very kindly collated the data into a .pdf tabulated list, which he updates monthly if there are new entries to be added. (Please contact Keith with new data.)

(Most folk will have a pdf reader installed, but if not it can be downloaded (free) from >> here << BUT be sure to untick the box if you don't want the McAfee Security Scan.)

Zebedee

.


----------

